# Sabre fighting POV



## Brian G Turner (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's a decent video on sparring with sabres, with the additional pointer of seeing one from a mounted camera to give a close POV:






Note how quick the first flurry is. It only takes a few seconds, but attempting to write that on a blow by blow basis would slow the fight terribly, and threaten to undermine pace and tension.

If you have an interest in historical weapons and armour, a few more videos by Skallagrim may be worth a watch:
Skallagrim


----------



## The Crawling Chaos (Jan 12, 2016)

Really nice, thanks for sharing!


----------

